# What questions should I ask?



## paulafb (Sep 25, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has a good checklist of things to ask a breeder when looking for a cockapoo puppy? Thanks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

This Might help!
one of the members oh here has a really usefull blog...here is the link!
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/cockapoos/puppy-buying-guide/


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

is that Jojos link? if so its fab, it really put my mind at rest about puppy sizes, we had been interested in a boy who was clearly the biggest in the litter and her blog cleared up my worries about that. in the end a little girl stole our hearts but it really took the pressure off.
definetly read the blog


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup it's Jojo's blog!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Part 2 suggest questions you could ask;
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/08/03/cockapoo-puppy-buying-guide-part-2/

and also remember to ask about health testing 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/08/03/cockapoo-puppy-buying-guide-part-2/

or from another thread in here;

Questions to ask

• What health tests have their dogs had? Ask to see the certificates.

• If they are KC registered parents ask to see proof.

• How often do they breed their bitches?

• How old were their bitches when they were first bred?

http://www.cockerspaniel-info.org.uk...guidelines.htm

• Make sure you see mum and dad where possible but always ensure you see the mum.

• Puppies should not leave their mum 8 weeks or after.

• What will you get with your puppy? Most breeders offer micro-chipping, food, 1 month insurance, first vaccinations and a blanket or toy smelling of the litter.

• What after care is there? Will they still support you if needed? A good breeder will insist that you return the puppy to them if things don’t work and will probably have a contract.

• What are the temperaments of the parents?

• Are the puppies used to be handled and the normal hustle and bustle of a house?

As a Cockapoo is a cross between two pedigrees I would recommend that you look at the Kennel Club descriptions of each breed and also the Breed Clubs themselves. They are the experts on the individual breeds of dog and give great advice on what to look for. This will help you greatly when looking at the parent dogs.

http://www.cockerspaniel-info.org.uk/index.htm
http://www.thecockerspanielclub.co.uk/
http://www.miniaturepoodleclub.org.uk/
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk

Sarah
x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh thanks my cockapoo friends  

My Dogs Life ... couldn’t be done without the help of my fellow contributors, my hubby and all of my cockapoo friends on here who are always willing to support me when I have fun but informative features such as the CCCC (cockapoo coat colour catalogue) .. so thank you all for your ongoing contribution and support .. it really means so much to me. 

Hi Paul ...

As you can gather I am JoJo, yep a little bit cockapoo crazy but good fun with it, the blog has lots of useful and informative info regarding the cockapoo breed, the possible mix, health testing, puppy buying guide, coat catalogue, diary’s and experiences from real cockapoo owners and breeders ... please have a peep .. if you need any further help me contact me via the blog or on here... 

I prefer not to recommend any breeders by name as I feel your search is your own experience, plus although I have done much research and contacting many breeders I don’t like to recommend unless I have visited them myself ... however if you do have any questions or need any help I will try my very best to help you.. enjoy your search .. and enjoy it .. it’s your puppy 

Making a wish list always helps me in my puppy search .. see JoJo’s Dairy on My Dogs Life ... my wish list helped me find my new puppy Picnic and a great breeder too ... xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Trusting your breeder is very important ...... the most important factor actually .. you need to trust and like them .. you want a well bred puppy from a good breeder... 

There are some great breeders out there .. so please have faith .. you will find one  

Breeders online is a good starting point xxx


----------

